# help for best quality accurate electric mitre saw



## stephenCC (6 Apr 2020)

i am looking for advice for purchasing the best quality mitre saw (sliding or chop) - for carpentry work. size and power not the issue - I need precision and accuracy, consistency on relatively small pieces of wood.

any ideas for the best quality finest wood cutting circ blade

Stephen


----------



## Doug71 (6 Apr 2020)

I have had a Festool Kapex KS 120 for a few years, I find it to be very accurate and easy to use. 

Festool also do the KS 60 which has a smaller capacity, I am sure will be as good, it might suit you better if you are only cutting smaller pieces.


----------



## AJB Temple (6 Apr 2020)

Accuracy and ease of use> Festool Kapex as above. 

For bigger capacity> Bosch GDL 12. Mine is as accurate as the Kapex I have used, but more awkward to set up for compound mitres. 

Both will do high quality work when set up spot on.


----------



## Jonathan S (6 Apr 2020)

If you want accuracy on small parts I would advise a non sliding chop saw.

I had a virutex chop saw (non sliding) it was rock solid. I sold it as I now do all my fine cross cutting on a sliding table saw.

https://www.virutex.es/productos/?action=producte&id=69

Also have elu and dewalt sliding chop saws, they are not 100% accurate and you don't get repeat ability.



Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Sefton (6 Apr 2020)

I have the Bosch GDL 12 and the Capex 120, the Bosch is excellent for cutting larger stuff but the Capex is the one when it comes to accuracy with improved dust extraction. Both very capable saws.


----------



## MikeK (6 Apr 2020)

Since you didn't include cost as a decision factor, you might consider the Omga line of saws. These are very expensive, and I've only seen one in action, but it was accurate and repeatable.


----------

